# Clueless on turbo's



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

How long will the turbo's in the cruze's last?
Will the car still run if the turbo goes?
How much would a turbo coast to replace?
Is there any maintenance to do for the turbo? Oil,grease etc...


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

sajayra said:


> How long will the turbo's in the cruze's last?
> Will the car still run if the turbo goes?
> How much would a turbo coast to replace?
> Is there any maintenance to do for the turbo? Oil,grease etc...



Who knows? The car is new. As long as you change the oil it will last as long as it does.
Not really.
1/2 mile.
No.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> 1/2 mile.


I C what U did Thar


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

sajayra said:


> How long will the turbo's in the cruze's last? Depends on what oil you use, and how often it's changed. I recommend a full synthetic oil, and following the oil life monitor. They should last up past 200,000 miles when well-maintained.
> Will the car still run if the turbo goes? Yes, like the 80 hp engine it is without the turbo.
> How much would a turbo coast to replace? It'll _coast_ pretty decently. It'll _cost_ about $1000 to do it yourself, based on current prices of parts.
> Is there any maintenance to do for the turbo? Oil,grease etc... Change the oil with a full synthetic, since the engine oil lubricates the turbocharger.


I'd also recommend changing the coolant every 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first. The turbos on these cars are cooled by the engine coolant and lubricated by the engine oil. Change those two fluids regularly, and the turbo should last a couple hundred thousand miles. 

In a sentence, maintain the car well, and don't worry too much about the turbo. I'd worry about the automatic transmission failing before the turbo fails.


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanxx for the info sciphi


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Turbos used to only be oil-cooled and wouldn't last much longer than 75-100K miles before they burned up. Now, they're water and oil cooled which helps keep down the heat generated by them, in turn extending their life.

Occasionally, seals and bearings do go bad, which means a rebuild for the turbo.

That said, I've got 220K on the original Mitsubishi turbo in my Volvo. Never been rebuilt. The low-pressure models are worked much harder than those ones, and they seem to last about 150K or so before the seals need to be replaced.


----------

